# ipfw: setsockopt(IP_DUMMYNET_CONFIGURE): Protocol not available



## Sandra (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello,

I need to set up DummyNet and I've followed these steps:

Add the following lines to /etc/rc.conf:

```
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="OPEN"
```

Create a rule

Example: 
	
	



```
ipfw add 1000 allow all from any to any
```

Create the pipes

Example: 
	
	



```
ipfw add 100 pipe 1 ip from any to any
```

Set up the pipe

Example: 
	
	



```
ipfw pipe 1 config bw  100Kbit/s
```

After these steps I checked the ipfw was configured because I typed *ipfw list* and it showed me the list. However, the pipe wasn't set up and this message was shown:


```
ipfw: setsockopt(IP_DUMMYNET_CONFIGURE): Protocol not available
```

Someone can help me? *W*hat other lines I have to add?

Thanks

I'm using FreeBSD-7.4-RELEASE-i386

Please, someone knows if I have to add more lines in the configuration.

Thanks,


----------



## phoenix (Apr 13, 2012)

That error message means the kernel doesn't have dummynet support enabled.

Do you get output from the following command:
`$ ls /boot/kernel/*dummy*`

If you don't, then you need to compile a custom kernel with the dummynet options enabled.

If you do, then you need to load the dummynet.ko module:
`# kldload dummynet`

I don't recall off-hand which version of FreeBSD includes dummynet as a kernel module.  It used to be a kernel option that required a complete kernel recompile.  At least 9.0 has it available as a loadable module.


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks phoenix,  I have installed another VMWare image with *Free*BSD and DummyNet already set up and now, I can configured the ipfw and pipes.  However, I'm facing another problem with the pipes so I'll post another thread for that.

Thanks,

[ Cont'd at Thread 31398 -- Mod. ]


----------

